# First Roll



## Tiller (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks to Pixmedic, I got my first film camera and shot my first roll. So here are some shots. They're not in any particular order, some of them are just test shots. But I am excited to shoot some more. I need to figure out someway of developing cheaper though. $11/roll 

Anyways,

1)



03_20A.jpg by tsmcdona, on Flickr

2)



05_18A.jpg by tsmcdona, on Flickr

3)



09_14A.jpg by tsmcdona, on Flickr

4)



11_12A.jpg by tsmcdona, on Flickr

5)



19_4A.jpg by tsmcdona, on Flickr

6)



06_17A.jpg by tsmcdona, on Flickr

Thanks again to pixmedic for this opportunity!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 29, 2013)

Film is fun, isn't it?  If you want cheap, go black and white, develop it at home.  Initial investment for a changing bag (optional if you have a totally dark space in your house), two reel Patterson tank, and some chemicals?  <$75; less if you can find it used on Craig's List.  B&W developing is very simple and all you need is a kitchen sink.


----------



## weepete (Jul 29, 2013)

5 is really quite nice, I like it. I'm assuming you shot with digital before you tried film, so what is your initial impressions of the biggest technical change you think you will need to make beween the two?

I started shooting with film years ago as a kid, as my old man was a keen photographer also. I'm starting to get to the point I'm cursing he gave away that old Pentax I used to use, it might have been good for me to have a go of it again. Ah well....


----------



## Tiller (Jul 29, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Film is fun, isn't it?  If you want cheap, go black and white, develop it at home.  Initial investment for a changing bag (optional if you have a totally dark space in your house), two reel Patterson tank, and some chemicals?  <$75; less if you can find it used on Craig's List.  B&W developing is very simple and all you need is a kitchen sink.



Yes it sure is. Opening up my first pack of photos was quite the experience. 

I will look into that. Hopefully I can snag a good deal on Craigslist!


----------



## Tiller (Jul 29, 2013)

weepete said:


> 5 is really quite nice, I like it. I'm assuming you shot with digital before you tried film, so what is your initial impressions of the biggest technical change you think you will need to make beween the two?
> 
> I started shooting with film years ago as a kid, as my old man was a keen photographer also. I'm starting to get to the point I'm cursing he gave away that old Pentax I used to use, it might have been good for me to have a go of it again. Ah well....



Thank you. My answer is not unique; I think it's everyone's first reaction to film. Determining composition, manual focusing, checking the whole frame to make sure it's exactly how I want it before I click.

Difficult, but also rewarding.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 29, 2013)

Look into shooting color slide film. Developing costs less than for prints AND there's typically a HUGE benefit: color slides look the way you shot them. If the lab is even halfway decent, your slides will look "right". Color negative film on the other hand, will often have your best creative exposure control "normalized out" by automatic printing machines.

Today, you'll want to shoot E-6 process color slide film, most likely from either Kodak or Fuji.

E6 Film Processing | Denver DigitalImaging Center


----------

